# Real or fake Bell & Ross



## leopardskin (Nov 28, 2012)

Just wondering if you could confirm that more specifically the B&R is fake. You could probably tell me that the Rolex is too.
Are there things that I should attempt to get hold of from any watch seller i.e. better photos, serial numbers, certificates? I presume that whilst all of these are helpful, each can still be easily faked.

Thanks.


----------



## thsiao (Jan 8, 2009)

You don't really expect us to tell you based on that photo right?


----------



## leopardskin (Nov 28, 2012)

Sorry is it not enough?
Well, I suspect it to be an attempt at a BR-126, yet all official versions of the BR-126 that I can find pictures of show 60 on the right dial as opposed to the 24 here, and then on the left dial usually shows 10, 20 and 30, whereas here shows 20, 40, 60.
It also seems to lack the writing 'AUTOMATIC' above 'CHRONOGRAPH 100M'.
I was hoping that from these small differences my suspicions would be confirmed, but perhaps there is some variation where the details as shown above actually do exist on an authentic BR-126?


----------



## myke (Jan 19, 2012)

who is the seller? Do they have references? if you have noticed differences in the dial print DONT BUY IT it isnt real i would think


----------



## leopardskin (Nov 28, 2012)

Thanks Myke, well it seems as though the needle has a different tail end too.
The seller isn't someone who usually sells watches, but has a good reputation otherwise. But they are seemingly being particularly vague about the items so yeah will definitely be giving this a miss.

Sad because I just can't afford a watch like this without it being a bargain and then consequently super suspicious about the item.


----------



## simoncudd (Dec 22, 2007)

you only have to look at the font!
DON'T buy it.


----------



## sean.scott (Aug 18, 2011)

Super fake quartz replica. The & symbol on the dial is an instant tell.


----------



## thsiao (Jan 8, 2009)

The Rolex is fake too by the way...


----------



## Glossman (Oct 5, 2012)

Rolex does look fake to me. It's hard to see in the pic, but ther pearl looks off-center, the lugs are wrong, as are the crown guards.


----------



## thsiao (Jan 8, 2009)

Glossman said:


> Rolex does look fake to me. It's hard to see in the pic, but ther pearl looks off-center, the lugs are wrong, as are the crown guards.


And of course the bezel is completely fake... not GMT ceramic with Pepsi dial exists.


----------

